# Full Ingredient Utilization



## Andy M. (Mar 28, 2013)

Since having tres leches cake at a Cuban restaurant in Aruba over a year ago, I've wanted to make it.  Searching around the internet, I found a recipe that sounded good and forged ahead to make it.  

Tres leches cake starts with a white cake, usually in a flat pan (13x9).  White cake recipes typically call for egg whites, leaving the yolks behind for another use.  I finished making the recipe and it was delicious.  And now it's gone.

That left me with 6 egg yolks in the fridge I didn't want to toss.  It didn't take me long to make the mental leap from egg yolks to cremé bruelée.  I've never made this before so back to the internet.  I found a recipe that called for 6 yolks so I whipped up the custard and assembled the brown sugar and propane torch.

Not bad for a first try.  I think next time I'll boost the vanilla.  Also, I need to work on my torch technique.  The topping was either slightly burned or not uniformly melted and browned.  Granulated sugar seemed to work better than brown.

At least I didn't waste the egg yolks...


----------



## chopper (Mar 28, 2013)

I actually know a 10 year old that has been making creme' brûlée.  He says that he has almost got it down.  He really likes science and that is what sparked his interest.  His mom says that it gets better all of the time.  I've never tried making it, but next time I have extra egg yolks, I shall give it a try!


----------



## jkath (Mar 28, 2013)

WOW - Impressive Andy M! I need to get a new torch. Mine got lost in a move


----------



## pacanis (Mar 28, 2013)

I've always wanted to try making creme brulee.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 28, 2013)

If you've ice cream base with eggs, you've already made part of the recipe.  It's really not complicated.


----------



## jennyema (Mar 28, 2013)

YUM !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 28, 2013)

jennyema said:


> YUM !!!!!!!!!




Without a doubt!

Cremé Bruelée has been one of my "go to" desserts when we go out to eat but I've stayed away from making it at home because egg yolk, heavy cream and sugar are a less than healthful snack.

I actually think I like the tres leches cake better.  I think I'd only make it when we have dinner guests so I don't have to eat the whole thing.  SO loves it too but she won't eat it as she has will power.

I've been planning a Cuban themed meal for some friends.  This cake will be dessert.


----------



## jennyema (Mar 28, 2013)

Lucky friends!!!


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Mar 29, 2013)

I doubt that I will be allowed to make these again, clic on pic to enlarge


----------

